

Would the Costco business model work online? - leak
http://danielias.com/blog/2012/01/would-the-costco-business-model-work-online/

======
mooism2
Amazon kinda sorta does this (Amazon Prime).

~~~
leak
That's true. I think the shipping on Amazon is pretty good without Prime so
maybe it doesn't stand out as much for me. You do get free movies and a few
other perks that I never use.

